# Screw clamps - long jaws



## Niki (29 Apr 2007)

Good day

I have some small screw clamps that are very useful here and there but, I had in mind, already long time, to make one with long jaws.

So, in between the "gardening missions" of my wife (planters etc.) I fond some free time to make one and I would like to share it with you.

I used 10 mm threaded rod cut to 300 mm.

Sorry for the so unprofessional work but it's a prototype (excuses, excuses, all my jigs and fixers looks like a prototype  ).

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC30.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC31.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC32.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC33.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC34.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC35.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/SC36.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/Sc38.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/Sc39.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Screw%20clamps%20long%20jaw/Sc40.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Bean (29 Apr 2007)

Nice one Nikki, well thought out


----------

